# Good Entry in the Dado Market



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

I enjoyed your video and actually learned something. I do a lot of joinery (tenons) with a stacked dado set and those groves aren't an issue for me.

If I have exposed parts I use a Japanese safety file to smooth it out without affecting the shoulders of the tenons.

I wish you lived next door to me. You have a lot of cool tools. 8^}


----------



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

> I have dozens of dado blades in the shop

But… why?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> > I have dozens of dado blades in the shop
> 
> But… why?
> 
> - Buck_Thorne


Good question. Some people collect shoes, I have a lot of dado blades.

Besides, how do I know which is best if I don't try them all? 
Any serious shop should have at least one good dado blade. Hopefully I can help you narrow the field.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

That's all true. But I wouldn't recommend anyone using a wobble blade. They are just terrible.
Only 8" diameter dado blades on SS as well.

Good luck.


----------

